# Need help with FTFs in a H&R 939



## uchacker11 (Mar 3, 2009)

My friend has an old H&R 939 that his grandfather gave him that is failing to fire about half of the rounds. It has been cleaned and oiled but we are still getting light indents on the primer and i think the hammer spring is bad. Does anyone know we can get a new spring and how hard it would be to replace it?

This is the gun: http://media.photobucket.com/image/H%2526R model 939/jimmyjoe/dscn17172.jpg

A simple google search didnt help much. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Edit: I found this site (http://www.e-gunparts.com/productschem.asp?chrMasterModel=1560z939) and think that i need part # 9 Firing & Center Pin Catch Spring. Is this correct?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

uchacker11 said:


> My friend has an old H&R 939 that his grandfather gave him that is failing to fire about half of the rounds. It has been cleaned and oiled but we are still getting light indents on the primer and i think the hammer spring is bad. Does anyone know we can get a new spring and how hard it would be to replace it?
> 
> This is the gun: http://media.photobucket.com/image/H%2526R model 939/jimmyjoe/dscn17172.jpg
> 
> A simple google search didnt help much. Any help would be greatly appreciated!












There ya go :smt023

Have you tried Numrich? http://www.e-gunparts.com/

Edit to add: This will get you a little closer http://www.e-gunparts.com/model.asp?idDept=101

Schematic with part numbers http://www.e-gunparts.com/productschem.asp?chrMasterModel=1560z939


----------



## uchacker11 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks DevilsJohnson, I had found that site and diagram as well however im not sure which parts i need to ensure that the hammer is hitting correctly. I am not that familiar with the inner workings of a firearm so any help in this matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## w2kbr (Aug 5, 2011)

If you remove the hand grips you will see the spring that most likely should be replaced.

There were some that had a "plastic" head fused onto the spring strut..the plastic maybe be split.

You can buy at Numrich in multipacks, or replace with one that has a metal head.....

My 939 had the same problem

R


----------

